# Detailing Company - Bristol



## Boydie

Hey guys - haven't posted in a while, apologies :wave:

Are there any detailing companies you would recommend for a quick wash and dry around North Bristol area? 

I am picking up a new car in Yate area and I want my car to be 100% presentable upon delivery. 

Thanks 

Andrew


----------



## BTS

Here are a list of detailers who support DW - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------

